# Mold problems!



## GingerC (Feb 28, 2017)

Ever since I switched from paper towels to coconut fiber substrate, the mold problems have been endless. At first, I was keeping my jars as damp as I usually do, but several days later there was mold sprouting everywhere. So, I switched it out, reduced the amount of misting I do, and then mold grew all over everything and I got rid of all the cage items again. I've been keeping my enclosures bone dry and not only is grass growing in one of them, but it's still moldy and disgusting. I'm getting extremely frustrated by this!

Anyway, my cages have access to direct sunlight for at least an hour every day, with indirect sunlight during all daylight hours. My house lately has been in the 70-80 F range, as well. Is there anything I can do to stop the mold, or will I need to switch to a different substrate?


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 28, 2017)

Have you added any microfauna? Usually any new enclosures I make grow mold like this at first, but eventually the microfauna helps to even everything out, but this initial mold growth is usually part of the initial cycle when you first make any new enclosure with live plants and substrate. If I were you, I would move your mantis back to a temporary type enclosure (with paper towel at the bottom) and let your other enclosure keep cycling without a mantis in it. Once the mold goes away and stay away, you can move your mantis back to the enclosure with the coco fiber. 

Here is a great article that talks about mold cycling in new enclosures:

http://www.neherpetoculture.com/vivariumconstruction102


----------

